# ISO Wings on the Grill Tips



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2010)

SO wants chicken wings on the grill so they will have "extra crispy skin".  

I'm defrosting some wings right now for tomorrow's dinner.  I need some tips on the best way to cook them.  I'm looking more for cooking tips rather than seasonings or marinades since SO wants BUFFALO WINGS.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 22, 2010)

Preheat the grill grate. I personally don't turn them often. Just enough to keep them from getting too burned. They will crisp up.

What does "SO" mean?
Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2010)

SO = Significant Other.   My wife without benefit of the state's approval.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2010)

I just dry-season 'em & cook them on the grill the essentially the same as I would if I were if I were broiling them in the oven, turning them once.

Sometimes as a novelty as well as to keep them from falling thru the grill grates I leave them whole - tips & all.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2010)

Andy, I usually leave them intact except for the wing tip which I snip off...easier to turn...they lay flat on both sides...Even if you disjoint them I don't think falling through the grate on the Weber would be an issue.....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 22, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> I just dry-season 'em & cook them on the grill the essentially the same as I would if I were if I were broiling them in the oven, turning them once.
> 
> Sometimes as a novelty as well as to keep them from falling thru the grill grates I leave them whole - tips & all.


That's one of the methods I use, whole, in tact....they're easier to turn too.  When I don't marinate I just dry season them too.  Quick and easy.
That's exactly what I did last week.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips folks.

roadfix, those wings look terrific.  Looks like you used a combination of direct and indirect heat.  How long did they take to cook?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 22, 2010)

Andy,

The whole cook took about 45 minutes, about 15 min to sear them in small batches, and then add wood chunk, reduce heat by closing down vents and do indirect for 30 min. 
I sauced about half of them with hot wing sauce a few minutes before removing them off the grill.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 23, 2010)

andy, if you want really crispy skin but are cooking the wings on a grill rather than deep frying, try rubbing the wings with grapeseed or canola oil before cooking. 

grilling causes wings to dry out a little more than frying or broiling would, so adding the oil to the skin will help them crisp and seal in the juices.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2010)

As buckytom suggests I always coat the wings with EVOO then apply dry rub.
I sometimes brine them in beer for several hours if time permits.  They come out real juicy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2010)

*Grilled Wings Success!*

SO loved the wings!  ...and so did I.

I tossed the wings with oil and some seasoned salt then grilled them over indirect heat for most of the cooking time with some high direct heat to crisp them up.  Then I tossed them with buffalo wing sauce.

Great 'from the grill' flavor that really complimented the sauce.

Thank you all for your tips/suggestions/ideas.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm gonna have to get me some wings this weekend and try that out!


----------

